# new blookwork results



## hfd1968 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am a graves pt for past 9 years. I never went hypo. About a month ago I started feeling tired, constipated, cold, slow heart rate, depressed, thrush on my tongue, tingling in face and lips, low body temp. I can feel good and quickly start feeling real bad. Here are my new numbers. Any advice is appreciated

my thyroid is "ok" according to the doctor. Is it my thyroid? Graves? Testosterone? Any help is appreciated

tsh total 0.40-4.5

2.15

t4 hyroxine total 4.5-12

9.9

free t4 index (T7) 1.4-3.8

3.3

T4 free 0.8-1.8

1.6

T3 free 2.3-4.2

3.2

T3 total 76-181

91

T3 uptake 22-35

33

thyroid peridoxise antibodies <35

593 I have a history of Graves

Tesostoerone 241-837

143 I am on TRT am very surprised how low this is.

vit D 33


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Hfd I'm going with low T here. Also have your vitamin D or ferritin checked? Not too many here mention vitamin B's. For me mega B-12, 6 and folic acid made a huge improvement.


----------

